# Charging information needed.



## awaisagha (Nov 12, 2011)

hi
i know my question would sound dumb but just for knowledge i wanted to ask something.

Charging an iPhone or iPod via USB wire with PC and charging with electric current-is it same? i mean in voltage and charging timings? and does either one of them have any disadvantages?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

In some cases your PC could be quicker in charging it but they are basically the same.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

It depends on the USB port. Some of the newer computers have USB ports with more power.... But comparing an average USB port to a wall brick... The wall will be faster.


----------

